# stop sending me obvious messages



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

i get messages about 1-2 times a week that tell me suggestions about stuff that I've known for years.

i know how a season pass works, I know that i can customize the channel guide, etc

also, I don't like it when an important message comes up and only gives me the option to select "done reading"...please allow me to delete it there so that i don't have to navigate to the messages menu to delete

thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They do that whenever you activate a box, possibly every new update.


----------

